# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  ¿Qué opináis de la magia con animales vivos?

## Carya

Creo que de un tiempo a esta parte este tipo de magia está de capa caída, y yo personalmente me alegro. Reconozco que yo nunca he hecho magia con animales, en el sentido de palomas, pájaros, conejos o peces, que son los que más he visto, pero siempre que los veo siento un poco de malestar porque no localizando el truco no sé realmente cómo estaban. El otro día vi uno de estos trucos con un pez, en el que vertían agua cristalina sobre una copa y aparecía el pez en esta, un pez naranja vivito y coleando. No es por dármelas de animalista, pero no dejaba de pensar en que a saber dónde había estado hasta ese momento, y en el agobio que debía de pasar en una copa tan pequeña. Por otro lado, el otro día vi un espectáctulo impresionante de un señor que lo hacía con pájaros y estos parecían tener mucha complicidad con él, en el sentido de que le caminaban por el hombro y todo tan tranquilos...

Supongo que depende mucho del trato que le dé el mago a los animales, pero en general ese tipo de trucos no me acaban de convencer. ¿Vosotros qué opináis? ¿Los habéis probado? ¿Podríais decirme si algún truco resulta molesto o incómodo para el animal, aunque solo sea porque se siente asustado?

----------


## vitalis

A mí también me incomoda, pero depende del truco y de si conoces más o menos su funcionamiento. El clásico truco del conejo en el sombrero solía realizarse con un fondo falso, y aunque parezca mentira es algo que nunca vi pero imaginar al conejo encerrado en el doble fondo, a saber en qué cantidad de espacio, me hace sentir mal. En general estoy en contra de los trucos de magia con animales, pero ya te digo que depende mucho del tipo de truco. También he visto trucos con perros en los que el perro más que el objeto del truco es el ayudante del mago y ese tipo de espectáculos me enamoran. Depende mucho del trato.

----------


## bydariogamer

1. Técnicamente no podemos revelar trucos, auque este en concreto no lo has explicado bien y además es un clásico.
2. No se hace asííí :302:  :302:  :302:  :302: . ¿Te das cuenta de lo íncómodo que sería (tanto para el conejo como para el mago)?
3. Tranqui Carya, en el del sombrero el animal está cómodo y relajado... y no dentro hasta que lo sacan. En otros trucos del estilo tampoco hay maltrato, aunque no es mi especialidad y no conozco todos los números...

----------

